# Apple CarPlay



## Farmerboy (Sep 2, 2012)

I’m sure this isn’t your problem but starting with the simple things. I had same problem and found I didn’t have CarPlay activated on my iPhone.


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

Is bluetooth on,on your phone? If not,you will never see it under "My devices" when you are on Bluetooth where you turn it off & on. There are several youtube videos that may help.
Chevy sent me this back in May,6 months after I bought the C7.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W852Dfif7HI&list=PL7ufN7Cep1m-F8OWrleT2fBBXW1yavGQs4&index=12


----------



## booyakashao (Dec 7, 2018)

If you go into the settings before you plug in anything, there should be a menu option that enables and disables android auto and apple carplay. I suspect that the apple carplay option is disabled. Since I only use apple products I had android auto disabled.


----------

